# My very own Knife Roll



## JaVa (Jul 16, 2017)

This is something I made about 3 years ago. I've always carry light to work and still do. Never more than 4 knives and even from that 1 is usually never needed. I had a basic nylon knife roll and always wanted something more individual to hall around. 

I had an old worn out leather briefcase that was made in the 70's. I bought it from a second hand store ten years ago for 5. I used it as a prop at a movie themed costume party as an Indiana Jones messenger bag. Good times! :laugh:

The bag sat in our warehouse for years and one day came across it and I thought I maybe could make a knife roll out of it. It was very worn out and dry, but the leather was thick and good quality. I never made anything from leather, but thought how hard could it be. I gave the leather some TLC and surprisingly it came back to life. A few days and a "few" studs later this is what it transformed into. 

... and been using it ever since for three years every day.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 17, 2017)

Great design and execution!
Alternating the blade and handles is genius!


----------



## crockerculinary (Jul 17, 2017)

yes well done! looks great.


----------



## tsuriru (Jul 17, 2017)

That is one badass knife roll! Well done sir.


----------



## Dirt (Jul 17, 2017)

Beefy.


----------



## pkjames (Jul 17, 2017)

great design, love how you thought through the steps and made it work!


----------



## tommybig (Jul 18, 2017)

Love it. I never liked that knife rolls are ... "rolled". I also like that you acutally put the blade in a sleve, and not the handle.

Great job.


----------



## merlijny2k (Jul 18, 2017)

What if you want a paring knife? Where does that go?


----------



## JaVa (Jul 18, 2017)

merlijny2k said:


> What if you want a paring knife? Where does that go?



The slot in the nakiris sleeve is for that very purpose.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 18, 2017)

tommybig said:


> Love it. I never liked that knife rolls are ... "rolled". I also like that you acutally put the blade in a sleve, and not the handle.
> 
> Great job.



Dito, this is great.


----------



## JaVa (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the feed back. :thankyou2:

I actually used every inch of the leather I had. Like the sleeves for the Tanaka Nakiri and Takamura 210 are actually the end pieces of the briefcase. The front flap was the bags front flap as well. The two holes are where the buttons used to be and the imprint in the middle is where the lock was. I added the front piece just to make the roll fold better and as a bonus it ended up giving the design a more rugged look. 

It was a lot of fun to do and learn to work with leather. Maybe there'll be a sequel at some point. :chin:

There were two ideas I wanted. the roll should be as flat and small as possible and the blades would have their own sheaths built in.


----------



## OneStaple (Jul 25, 2017)

Love the look! And seems very functional.

What are the studs/rivets made of? Metal? If so, does the edge of the blade hit them when you're putting the knives in their sleeves?

Tyler


----------



## JaVa (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks!  

The rivets are metal, but they are pressed so tight into the leather that not even the knives edges are thin enough to fit far enough to hit them.


----------



## OneStaple (Jul 26, 2017)

:thumbsup: Good to hear. You had me a bit worried, but I was hoping they were tight enough on the leather, as you said.

Tyler


----------



## Danzo (Jul 26, 2017)

Yeah this thing is sweet.


----------



## qjlforever (Jul 27, 2017)

nice job,love it.


----------



## dwalker (Jul 27, 2017)

qjlforever said:


> nice job,love it.



Thank God, finally to 50.


----------



## Rivera (Aug 8, 2017)

whoa, that roll is killer man great job


----------

